# Electric unicycle launched in London.



## night cycler (19 Dec 2015)

I think the first thoughts of people reading this will be, “is it going to catch fire while being charged“. It’s a breath of fresh air though to learn that the device is British made, as opposed to yet another Chinese import.

Personally I always feel devices like this- (including the sedgeway and the Hoverboard/ Rideable) are just a regression from the humble bicycle. Sort of like reinventing wheels!
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-35050228


----------



## roadrash (19 Dec 2015)

gotta say that none of them look comfortable riding it


----------

